# Fall of Satan, Angels and Demons (Looking for bibliography)



## austinbrown2 (May 19, 2009)

I'm gearing up on a project that centers on the fall of Satan. I have been looking for the "best of the best" on the subject, books, articles, etc.

Alright, so plumb the depths of your minds, recall those amazing systematics or articles or books, and help me out here. What are must reads? Any era is fine.

Ok, fire away!

Seriously, thank you.

Austin


----------



## PresbyDane (May 20, 2009)




----------



## lshepler412 (May 20, 2009)

How about John Milton's epic poem Paradise Lost?


----------



## Prufrock (May 20, 2009)

In verse you'll find there is no equal,
To Milton's skill -- he's the King Poetic;
But this says naught of his scriptural 
Teaching -- which, frankly, is pathetic.


----------



## apaleífo̱ (May 20, 2009)

Prufrock said:


> In verse you'll find there is no equal,
> To Milton's skill -- he's the King Poetic;
> But this says naught of his scriptural
> Teaching -- which, frankly, is pathetic.



I wouldn't go so far as to say that Milton's scriptural teaching is pathetic; however, I would agree that he embellishes a lot on his Biblical source material. _Paradise Lost_ is definitely what you should start with, once you've read the relevant Biblical passages on the fall of the angels (which are unfortunately rather sparse). That said, you might want to check out Thomas Heywood's seventeenth-century treatise entitled _Hierarchy of the Blessed Angels_, which also contains some information on the unblessed variety. Are you interested in material that is strictly Scriptural or that goes beyond the Scriptural into folkloric speculation?


----------



## austinbrown2 (May 20, 2009)

*cw*

I'm interested only in serious biblical scholarship. I don't mind some speculation, so as long as it always tries to keep a finger on the text. My intent is to write a biblical theology of the fall of Satan and its impact on the unfolding human drama.

I'll definately give Heywood a look. Thanks!

Austin


----------

